# I need a full size skid steer, etc. Anybody want to do some equipment trading?



## arbor pro (Dec 16, 2011)

I need a full size skid steer such as a bobcat s185 with vertical lift path and preferably cab and heat. I could also use a newer bc1800xl chipper and a 35-55hp stump grinder (wheeled, self-propelled). ( I just bought the sc505 machine and have decided it's a bit too big for my purposes. i need to haul it on the same trailer as my mini skid and, to do so, I would have to go to a larger trailer. I don't want to do that so would like a vermeer sc352 or rg50 or something similar.

I have to sell/trade: 

2008 ditch witch sk650 mini skid steer with 455 hrs
Attachments including broom, grapple, stump grinder, auger and trencher
2004 vermeer sc252 stump grinder with 480 hrs
2000 vermeer sc505 tracked grinder with 1210 hrs
1999 vermeer bc1800 chipper with 2200 hrs

If someone's interested in doing some bartering, let me know what you have and maybe we can help each other out.

AP


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 16, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> I need a full size skid steer such as a bobcat s185 with vertical lift path and preferably cab and heat. I could also use a newer bc1800xl chipper and a 35-55hp stump grinder (wheeled, self-propelled). ( I just bought the sc505 machine and have decided it's a bit too big for my purposes. i need to haul it on the same trailer as my mini skid and, to do so, I would have to go to a larger trailer. I don't want to do that so would like a vermeer sc352 or rg50 or something similar.
> 
> I have to sell/trade:
> 
> ...



I will trade ya even up stump cutter for stump cutter a 4x4 with blade 352 , brand new engine , new wheel and new drive belts the engine alone cost me almost 7k its a nice machine ..... I would like a bit of a larger cutter though and tracks are well there just sweet, I am shopping a new truck and chipper I have a 97 lr3 with a fresh rebuilt 366 new clutch and a decent tight truck for 15k I am also selling a 1230 a vermeer with 3500 hours used daily for 7k with the perkins in it ... so 22 will get ya both


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 16, 2011)

Trade you a 2000 International 4700 with 2 switch n go bodies 12' long 26000 GVW with DT466 for that LR3.......


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 16, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I will trade ya even up stump cutter for stump cutter a 4x4 with blade 352 , brand new engine , new wheel and new drive belts the engine alone cost me almost 7k its a nice machine ..... I would like a bit of a larger cutter though and tracks are well there just sweet, I am shopping a new truck and chipper I have a 97 lr3 with a fresh rebuilt 366 new clutch and a decent tight truck for 15k I am also selling a 1230 a vermeer with 3500 hours used daily for 7k with the perkins in it ... so 22 will get ya both



get me some more info and pics of your 352 and we'll see. you can text it to 605-228-9350 or email me at [email protected]. pics of truck too. 

if anybody else wants to throw in with equipment they have to barter, feel free. might as well open this thread up to any and all kinds of tree equipment bartering. Just keep in mind that, as the one who started it, I get first dibs... : )


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 17, 2011)

Im selling a s205 high flow bobcat 2008 with less than 500 hours never used to dig with the platinum package on it climate controlled cab high flow and the joystick controls was asking 26k for it without the grinder or i might entertain the idea of a partial trade. we don't use it to much any more because the T320 pumps out more GPM the highdralic flow is 10GPM faster with high flow. its a really strong machine have two sets of tires forks and 2 buckets with all the paint still on them from the factory. tires are 99%. machine doesn't have one mark or scratch on it even on the side walls of the tires always garage kept above 60 degrees.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 17, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> get me some more info and pics of your 352 and we'll see. you can text it to 605-228-9350 or email me at [email protected]. pics of truck too.
> 
> if anybody else wants to throw in with equipment they have to barter, feel free. might as well open this thread up to any and all kinds of tree equipment bartering. Just keep in mind that, as the one who started it, I get first dibs... : )



Also didn't forget about the graphics yet just been super crazy still want to do it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2011)

limbwalker54 said:


> Trade you a 2000 International 4700 with 2 switch n go bodies 12' long 26000 GVW with DT466 for that LR3.......



That would be a great trade although I need the 15 for the truck to pay for the newer truck , it is a fair price ...I am attempting to pay cash for the other truck and I am roughly 25 shy ....


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 17, 2011)

If my truck actually sells someday (on craigslist for months), I will buy your bucket.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

Put some paint on that pig. lol. Looks just like mine did when I got her.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Put some paint on that pig. lol. Looks just like mine did when I got her.



You watch your tongue we never refer to her as a "pig" and besides I am Ok with a orange truck , white wash is so already been done LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2011)

View attachment 211931
There she is doing work


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you store your ground mats on your cab guard? I thought about doing that, but seemed like alot of work to have to lift them up and down to use them.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you store your ground mats on your cab guard? I thought about doing that, but seemed like alot of work to have to lift them up and down to use them.



Yes and its the #### one guy just dishes them down to walk in an as we leave we just restack them up top and the 8fters so they are as tall as the cage so they can rest there until they can be stacked , and they are completely outta the way and stay dry


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you build a rack for them or do you just strap them onto the cage? I have been wanting to do something with mine. I thought about building a rack with a lockable door on top of my dump box to store them, but thought they would get really heavy lifting them up all the time.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you build a rack for them or do you just strap them onto the cage? I have been wanting to do something with mine. I thought about building a rack with a lockable door on top of my dump box to store them, but thought they would get really heavy lifting them up all the time.



Nah I just welded 2 D rings one on the front and one on the step down and strap them down it also takes all the annoying rattle outta the headache rack keeping that rachet strap doggy dog tight ... and I have stacked 35 pieces up there for long walks without any issue at all , but they are halfies just remember I wripped 4x8's in half ...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

So your mats are 4'x4'? I have 3'x8'.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> So your mats are 4'x4'? I have 3'x8'.



No they are 2x8ft ...


----------



## Tdaz250 (Dec 17, 2011)

What do you think of that "stump slayer" attachment? Does it work good?


----------



## deevo (Dec 17, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 211931
> There she is doing work



I sent you a pm, and I also like Scott's grinder!


----------



## deevo (Dec 17, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes and its the #### one guy just dishes them down to walk in an as we leave we just restack them up top and the 8fters so they are as tall as the cage so they can rest there until they can be stacked , and they are completely outta the way and stay dry



Never thought doing that either, that's why we have a good network of guys here to share their knowledge!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> No they are 2x8ft ...



Whats the advantage to having them 2'x8'


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 18, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whats the advantage to having them 2'x8'



For me weight , and stacking full sheets up top , and for us we dread turns on nice lawns anyway , so when we need to make turns we just lay wood wherever we think the tires may touch , and 2 fters carry the back wheels great I mean sometimes you may float just a bit of tread but , mostly I do it for the weight and where we stack them and plus 30 full sheets turn into 60 halves and you can go awhile before you need to pick up and move whats behind the truck , and when we use the cat it makes a nice road for them to , sometimes we just adjust them in tighter to bail the big wood , my cat wouldn't fit on a 4ft sheet ,so we would need buku wood to make a complete road of full sheets


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 18, 2011)

deevo said:


> I sent you a pm, and I also like Scott's grinder!



Got it and I will get ya details about the truck asap ...


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 18, 2011)

Tdaz250 said:


> What do you think of that "stump slayer" attachment? Does it work good?



sorry I didn't respond right away. was out of town for a pre-christmas get together at the in laws. 

stump slayer worked great for the municipal contract I used it on. ground out about 40 stumps in 5-6 hours which is all the hours it has on it. grinds about as fast as a vermeer 252 which I also have but since it mounts to the mini skid it travels around a whole lot faster and you can go over rough or soft terrain. that's why I bought it. the contract I had was for a large city amusement park spread out over 160 acres. 252 would have taken forever and I had to have something only 36" wide to navigate some of the walking paths. mini skid and slayer was perfect but it's just been sitting around since then.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 19, 2011)

hey treeclimber101..... I used to do a lot of work in Burlington County back when I had a design/build division, but not anymore...... Was that Tarnsfield?


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 20, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 211931
> There she is doing work



Do you call taking a tree that has already been lionstailed and cutting off the only remaining limbs under 25' "doing work".. I call it doing damage.. that is bad tree work.. no excuses for that... and nice truck .. a real orange work horse.. should bring 15K for that truck all day long.. especially if the pony motor works..


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 20, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> Do you call taking a tree that has already been lionstailed and cutting off the only remaining limbs under 25' "doing work".. I call it doing damage.. that is bad tree work.. no excuses for that... and nice truck .. a real orange work horse.. should bring 15K for that truck all day long.. especially if the pony motor works..



Lol! Ouch..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 20, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> Do you call taking a tree that has already been lionstailed and cutting off the only remaining limbs under 25' "doing work".. I call it doing damage.. that is bad tree work.. no excuses for that... and nice truck .. a real orange work horse.. should bring 15K for that truck all day long.. especially if the pony motor works..



Tailed out I think that pony tail of yours is pulled to tight maybe I should of stubbed it out and left gigantic horse ####s all over , or maybe made a video slamming the competition all day , and thanks for the appreciation about the truck , ya sheep ####ing ####... You win that one Murph and may have just sunk my battleship


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 20, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Lol! Ouch..


Butt out Mr cough, cough, gulp , don't be hating because you be chokin on an oak down by the lake , I will be thinkin of your quivering knees and bad crotch choices as I struggle through my cake day ..... And I say this in all seriousness that tree didn't look like anything 
to write on AS about ....Just Kidding do your best buddy thats all you can ask for , or just ask Blakey to do it for ya ...I am just gonna apologize now for that .... After your ###### that ya had last night well ya deserve it............. LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 20, 2011)

limbwalker54 said:


> hey treeclimber101..... I used to do a lot of work in Burlington County back when I had a design/build division, but not anymore...... Was that Tarnsfield?



No Mt. Laurel in Burlington County right off 73 and fellowship Rd.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 20, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Butt out Mr cough, cough, gulp , don't be hating because you be chokin on an oak down by the lake , I will be thinkin of your quivering knees and bad crotch choices as I struggle through my cake day ..... And I say this in all seriousness that tree didn't look like anything
> to write on AS about ....Just Kidding do your best buddy thats all you can ask for , or just ask Blakey to do it for ya ...I am just gonna apologize now for that .... After your ###### that ya had last night well ya deserve it............. LOL



And you don't be hating just cuz murph just handed you your fat ass while twirling his pigtails and giggling like a schoolgirl!


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 21, 2011)

Haven't been up that way in a while.... (@ 101) Don't worry, you won't see me up that way either....most of my work is down here in PA


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 22, 2011)

*update*

still looking for a full size skid steer loader. SC252 grinder and stump slayer attachment are sold. 

I will have a 2004 ditch witch sk500 (24hp honda gas) tracked mini and a toro backhoe attachment available around mid-january. I had sold these two items to Patriot Tree in Denver last spring and Keith asked me if I would buy them back so he could upgrade to one of my 2008 sk650s. The machine ran great when I sold it to Keith and, apparently, he says it runs even better now after he ran it through the shop to replace some wear items. Looking to sell outright or trade with or without attachments. 

If anyone in the Denver vicinity is interested, let me know and I will see if I can arrange for you to meet up with keith to take a test drive. Otherwise, we will be making the mini skid swap sometime mid -January and the sk500 will be back in SD.



arbor pro said:


> I need a full size skid steer such as a bobcat s185 with vertical lift path and preferably cab and heat. I could also use a newer bc1800xl chipper and a 35-55hp stump grinder (wheeled, self-propelled). ( I just bought the sc505 machine and have decided it's a bit too big for my purposes. i need to haul it on the same trailer as my mini skid and, to do so, I would have to go to a larger trailer. I don't want to do that so would like a vermeer sc352 or rg50 or something similar.
> 
> I have to sell/trade:
> 
> ...


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 1, 2012)

still looking for a vertical lift skid steer with cab and heat...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure what type of money you wanna spend, if you cant find a trade, the Bobcat dealer here has a ton of used stuff, TONS. They hired in a new branch manager, he is a D i c k, all the big construction ops quit going there, now they have a ton of stock and as I understand it, are desperate to make a deal. Rexco Bobcat of the Quad Cities. Check their site, may be able to get something cheap. I wish I knew about before I bought my Case, could a saved some money or bought a bigger machine


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 6, 2012)

*F350 Powerstroke Truck, bobcat mt50 and sc252 to sell or trade*

I'm still looking for a skid steer (s185 or similar) and have a 2003 bobcat mt50, a 2004 sc252 stump grinder and a 1999 F350 Powerstroke Work Truck to sell or trade. Pics attached if anyone is interested, let me know. View attachment 227568
View attachment 227569
View attachment 227570
View attachment 227571


Besides a skid steer, I would also consider a newer model vermeer 1800 to replace my 99 model.

scott - AP
605-228-9350


----------

